# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Tour Du Thuyền Rồng - Thưởng Ngoạn Pháo Hoa 2012

## nguyenthixuankhuyen

*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH CHU DU VIỆT

TRUNG TÂM DU LỊCH MIỀN TRUNG

ĐC: F111 Trần Anh Tông, Đà Nẵng

ĐT: 05113 741 469 /0986949777

Email: info@dulichdanang.net.vn

Web: Du lịch Đà Nẵng -
*

----------


## mrtran

Tham khảo thêm *tour Phan Thiết 2 ngày 1 đêm* của bên mình nhé.
Bên công ty mình hiện đang có* tour Đà Lạt 3 ngày 3 đêm* khởi hành hàng tuần giá rất tốt, bạn có thể tham khảo nhé.
Tour *du lịch Tết Nguyên Đán* bên mình đã mở bán rồi bạn nhé

----------

